# make your own chaff



## billy (19 September 2008)

Does anyone make their own chaff? We were going to use our garden shredder but it hasnt been that successful as the hay is too flimsy. Straw is no good either (we were going to mix that in with the shavings to help with bedding costs). 

Does anyone know where we can find a chaff cutter? They used to be really poplular but I think they are quite antique now.  

Or does anyone have any other ideas how we could chop up hay or straw? Without using scissors!!


----------



## merlinsquest (19 September 2008)

Merlin has a chaff cutter outside his stable!!!!!  Will try to take a pic to show you tomorrow....

It is so rusty that I doubt it would ever work to be honest!!!


----------



## nuffield (19 September 2008)

Yes I do. I have a chaff cutter. You can get them at farm sales sometimes. It needed oiling and handle replacing. It works well but is heavy to turn; good exercise though.


----------



## billy (19 September 2008)

Thanks for your comments. I am in Worcestershire so am looking for one not too far away!!!


----------



## nuffield (20 September 2008)

I've pm'd you billy


----------



## pairciban (20 September 2008)

I was having a chat with my dad the other day about his one, he's thinking of selling it. I don't know anything about it but he's in Warks. Pm me if you want.


----------



## hellybelly6 (21 September 2008)

I used to do this at an arab stud I worked at.  Blooming hard work, but worth it.


----------



## Rosehip (21 September 2008)

We used to do it for the shires, but H&amp;S stopped us - we might strain ourselves! 
I think the only places you will find a chaff cutter now a days would be at equine auctions and farm sales x


----------



## hollyandivy123 (21 September 2008)

you can also look at these
http://www.depagro.com/chaff-cutters.html


----------



## htlmales (10 August 2009)

Hello to all on the DIY chaff journey

I needed to make my own Chaff (18hh warmblood with ulcers - bit too lively on commercial sugary, carb loaded, sweepings mix soo the choice was good quality hay and a chaff cutter)

I was going to start importing from India but the machines end up pretty expensive, in excess of £350 plus shipping VAT etc for a hand powered machine and they dont go anywhere near complying with H&amp;S regs!

So (being an engineer) I purchased my self a very rusty, very old, very heavy, British built chaff cutter and restored it.
It looks lovely, it works a treat, and I now have a chaff cutter and a happy big horse who doesnt fizz up at the drop of a food bowl!

What I am offering is not my cutter - But I am prepared to refurb your old machines, or Ill find, buy and restore one for you if you dont own an old machine. 

So if for whatever reason you want to do DIY chaff and scissors just arn`t cutting it (sorry) email me at htlmales@hotmail.co.uk 

Finding, Buying and Restoring isnt a quick fix and you wont end up with a machine that will pass HSE scrutiny for a workplace (allthough with modification  all things are possible) You will and up with a sympathetically restored and fully operational historic farm machine which will continue to do the job it was made for <font color="red"> ( 
	
	
		
		
	


	




and happily cut off any appendages you feed into it! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




) </font> 

Its not a cheap option but if you are fed up with not knowing what goes into your animal, and modern feeds are not what your looking for, do what they once did - buy a bale chop it up add what you want to add then feed it.

If you divide the cost of a refurb machine by the amount of feed you can cut and compare it to sacks from your merchant after about 40 years you will have earnt a fortune going DIY

All the best
H


----------



## PucciNPoni (10 August 2009)

How interesting! If I had the time, money or maybe the need, I would consider this as an option.  I quite like knowing what my animals are getting - they are better fed than I feed myself.  However, I reckon I'd spend so much time faffing with the chaffing that I'd never ride!


----------



## htlmales (1 September 2009)

I will happily email pictures of a restored and working machine just send PM.
I guess the price would be in the region of £450 if you could find one for sale, that looked nice and worked.


----------



## RhiaBell (13 October 2009)

I have for sale a hand powered chaff cutter it is in excellent condition and still works!? located in worcestershire would anyone be interested in it?


----------



## mderf (21 October 2009)

RhiaBell do you still have your chaff cuter for sale? If so how much do you want for it?


----------



## minkara (22 October 2009)

very intersted in chaff cutter, please email me minkarapark@hotmail.com cheers


----------



## stablename (18 March 2014)

I make my own chaff and my own chopped straw bedding.  I've saved a fortune but yes they are antique and can be worth £100's.


----------



## heebiejeebies (18 March 2014)

There are a few for sale on eBay


----------



## Bennions Field (18 March 2014)

Don't know if anyone's noticed but this thread is from 2009, so fairly old, 

if you're looking for a chaff cutter at the moment look on eBay, I paid less than £100 for mine last year, its in good working order so they are about. I recon its already paid for itself a few times over as in use my own hay, a bale will produce enough for weeks for my five and best of all there's nothing added!


----------



## Tnavas (19 March 2014)

This reminds me of the place I used to go on holiday in Winnersh, we had such fun cutting chaff for the ponies - by the bathful! 

Even the very old antique ones can be motorised, otherwise it's a two man job, one to turn the wheel and one to feed in the hay.


----------

